# Questions about fancy frame,paintings on easels and furniture



## Tiffany (Aug 3, 2013)

How do you put pics on these? I have seen the fancy frame with pics other than the rose that is originally in it but I don't know how you change the pic. Also I have seen easels with pictures(besides the paintings you get from redd) how do you even get the easel? And I have seen furniture(example a cabin chair) with a pic on the pillow back. Can anyone tell me how to do these things? Thanks


----------



## Superpenguin (Aug 3, 2013)

Go talk to Cyrus and customize it with a pattern. As for the actual paintings from Redd, just choose to display it...


----------



## Scribbler397 (Aug 3, 2013)

The easels are just patterns that are displayed in your room, and look like the ones in these qr codes here:http://freshfromnewarbor.blogspot.com/p/patterns.html

Just go to the pattern and select display in room.

You can customize your furniture with patterns at Re-Tail.


----------



## Pickles (Aug 3, 2013)

Ooooh, I was hoping you could put Redd paintings in the fancy frame.  That stinks.


----------



## Tiffany (Aug 4, 2013)

Thanks. How do you put pics in the fancy frame?


----------



## Scribbler397 (Aug 4, 2013)

Tiffany said:


> Thanks. How do you put pics in the fancy frame?



Take the frame to retail and have it refurbished. You can buy it in the museum shop.


----------

